# A Year Later Are You Still Playing?



## Holla (Mar 7, 2021)

It’s been almost a year since the game released and I know of several people who either aren’t playing ACNH at all anymore or much more sparingly. How much are you still playing?

As of late I mostly play every once and a while with taking decent length breaks. I still have a few things I want to accomplish in game but it’s fairly repetitive so I’ll often not play for a few days to a week or two. I’m hoping some year 2 updates will bring me back more regularly but we’ll have to see.


----------



## a potato (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah, I try to play at least a few minutes every day. Lately I’ve been checking shops and doing the money tree/rock at the minimum.  I have also been cleaning up my town to make some additional room for builds, too. I like that AC is still a game where you don’t really have to concentrate on anything.


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 7, 2021)

I took a long break and hardly played at all, now I’m playing about 3-4 times a week if not more. Not sure how long it’ll last though haha


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 7, 2021)

i have almost 2000 hours on NH now, i play all day everyday and honestly that's pretty bad 
i say i'll play for a little while but i get so caught up in the game that i don't notice a whole day has passed


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm still playing. I'm in love with the spring season and rain in the game. I can see why others may play less now. Most of us at this point should have caught all the bugs, fish, and fossils for the museum, got all our dreamies, finished terraforming, and the rest.

I'm redoing my first town right now, so I do a little of that each day with house moving and incline/bridge building. Since I do have a second Switch, I am doing the museum again.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 7, 2021)

For me, it goes in waves. There can be lengths of time where I'm very motivated and inspired to design what I want and get the villagers that I want and then there are times where I'm not very motivated at all and I might get on every few days just to check in with villagers or see if Flick is around to get a bug model then move on to something else. 

I think it's really important though to take some much needed time away from the game, even if it's for a few days sometimes you just need to step back from it especially after going so hard at it for so long. 

I'm interested to know if there has been anyone that has played every single day since launch.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play every day. Once in a while, very rarely, I'll miss a day, but I just set the clock back to make up for it the next day. I always have something to do. The game has kept me interested, I think because of the ability to decorate our island. Now that I've gotten into a groove of sorts, I'm looking to change things up every month, at least as far as flower arrangements and such. I've moved my house a couple of times over the year, and have really enjoyed changing up my island seasonally since late summer.

That's not to say I'm never disappointed with things. I was hoping for a much larger update for the 1 year anniversary. And I thought that it'd be cool if we got more events/holidays spread through the year, even changing things up year by year to keep it interesting. But still... it's a great game.


----------



## The Loyal Rat (Mar 7, 2021)

I played a lot the first month, then sparingly the next two, and then barely once every month until last month.

But I’ve fallen for the charms of the game finally, and all my villagers, and so I log in every day now and plan to for a loooong time. Love playing this game!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 7, 2021)

Although I voted ‘I play religiously’ I feel that is not quite my experience. To me religious implies a sense of duty or responsibility to play (this is not a criticism of them poll, just my personal reflections on my relationship to the game)

I still play everyday, not because I feel obligated or as if I ought to play every day. I just play everyday because that is how often I want to play.

I waited and waited to get bored or burnt out but it has never happened. I go through different intensities to how much I play - an hour a day up to several, but I have never yet felt like I didn’t want to play at all.

I’ve bought a couple other games and tried them out, Pokémon, Mario cart, etc. but none have hooked me the way this game did. (I really do want to play Pokémon someday, this is the main video game I played in the past on gameboy/ ds). And frankly I don’t have the time to get into another game at this point.

so I feel like I am probably in it for the long haul.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 7, 2021)

Yup, I still play every day! I still have so much to do on my island so I can't imagine stopping any time soon


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 7, 2021)

Used to play everyday for at least 3 hours in one sitting. Now, I play it once in a while, at least once or twice a week for about the same length of 3 hours lol. But at most I go a week and a half without logging in at all. I usually want to get on if there's an event going on or an update just released with some new items/DIYs~ (most of the time not even new stuff, just stuff being reintroduced)

I've clocked maybe 1500+ hours into the game. I love AC but you do run out of things to do pretty quickly. It's not a game where you play like, 6-7 hours in one sitting. I save that for Breath of the Wild and Story of Seasons lol

AC is a game to just do a few tasks a day, a bit at a time. Fish, catch bugs, garden....but nowadays just mostly fish and dive, and catch bugs...and just focus on completing the museum. After that's done...then what? What's left to do after 'catching 'em all'? I guess just 100% the Nook Miles Achievements, 100% the catalog...craft 1 of everything, max out your house(s), storage, etc.

Or just restart fresh at some point if you're not too attached to your island. Try out some new ideas/themes/aesthetics, meet new villagers, in general just approach the game in a different way.


----------



## Baroque (Mar 7, 2021)

I zstill play but I do take pretty lengthy breaks. I basically pick up the game whenever something new happens, like the Sanrio villagers being added or some holiday or something.

Otherwise, like... the villagers have so few varied lines that it's not like it really matters.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 7, 2021)

I took a break in the late summer/ early autumn where I would only play for 1 or 2 days a week.
But im back in the swing of things the last few months.

I will say my attitude towards time travel has laxed since completing the museum.
I won't time travel to achieve my daily goals, but I'm fine for time travelling to do stuff like terraforming in one sitting instead of over the course of 2 weeks because you're moving buildings.

So my play has changed over time, but I'm stills here and it's without a doubt one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 7, 2021)

Sometimes I skip days but I usually play every day. Some days I’ll play for hours still. Animal Crossing has always been my comfort game. When I feel more depressed than usual I’ll play and it makes me feel better.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 7, 2021)

I play it every now and then. Sometimes I will boot up the game because it has been a while, but just shut it off right after because there's not much to do or hold my interest. Which is why I want beefier updates to come sooner than later.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 7, 2021)

I still do but not as often sadly due to lack of single-player content aside from decorating. I log on every few days and the most I do there is talk to my villagers, checking the able sisters to add clothes to my catalogue, and occasional cleanups of my flowers spreading. It would usually average around 30 minutes before I log off and play something else.


----------



## Velo (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm playing a couple days a week. But I took a very long break over the fall because I was just way too busy with work to even think about playing. But it was cool to come back to the game and catch up on everything I had missed. I wasnt as in love with the game as I expected to be when it first came out. So I think it was beneficial for me to take a break early and come back when there were some updates out and more items. Plus I didn't have any sense of rush to "finish first" or anything. I'm getting a few things done but I expect to slow down again because I really want to play the new Stardew update and I just don't have time to play more than one game at a time haha.
The game will be there though and I'm sure I'll come back to it again, for years to come! Been wanting to hit new leaf again as well!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 7, 2021)

I've played every single day, no TT.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Mar 7, 2021)

tajikey said:


> I've played every single day, no TT.


me neither.. the TT part... well, all of it is me too, actually  :3


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 7, 2021)

I put in 3000 hours into this game and I got to the point where I needed a break. After playing for a year I am just out of stuff to do in the game. Before you say anything I completed my island, completed the museum, gotten all the villagers I want, completed the nook mile achievements, and of course did a lot of trading with other people to get stuff I want. I am just feeling worn out from this game and I don't feel that accomplished. I know I mentioned this on several threads but the game is just the same as it was last year with no new improvements. Yes its 2021 and we are still waiting for Quality of Life improvements. 

I would play on certain days when there is a certain thing happening like if there is a new event I'm interested in or if its like new items being added I would check it out. However that Sandro update that I saw is not something I am interested in hence the reason why it was a sign that it was time for me to step away from the game. I am just getting tired of expecting too much with this game as the months go by and that is why I made the decision to put this game to rest and pick it back up until there is new improvements made to the game whenever it happens.


----------



## Etown20 (Mar 7, 2021)

I've played most days, but sometimes I feel like it's out of habit/addiction rather than enjoyment.

I genuinely do think it's a good game, but I'm realizing I'm getting caught in the feedback loop. There are days when I don't want to play, but I turn it on to make sure I haven't missed something–items in the shops, orderable items, NPCs, or just grinding to get more villager photos.

I plan on playing less this year, which is not a knock on the game, just more about personal time management.


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 7, 2021)

i try to play every day, especially since i recently flattened my island to start over with a new theme and need items. i have a few problems with the game overall that i would like fixed but overall i'm pretty happy with it. i'm definitely looking forward to the sanrio update and hope to complete the catalog and museum someday!


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 7, 2021)

i've been playing more often again lately, though i'll often take breaks of a day or two. i took a few really long breaks towards the end of last year which led to me missing a lot of the events. it was frustrating since i had to TT back to enjoy them, but i think it was still worth it in the long run.

i've been playing animal crossing for years now and long breaks always help - this is especially the case with NH where 1) there's arguably less to do in terms of NPCs/events/certain in-game features and 2) an almost overwhelming amount of customisation in relation to the aesthetics of your island. plus, i don't want to get burned out for months on end again and risk missing the next big update!


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 7, 2021)

I played fairly consistently all year although I kinda burned out towards the end with the most recent holidays like Festivale and Thanksgiving so I didn't play those much. Now that the snow is gone I'm much more motivated to play again! I'll probably start up some new landscaping projects as well.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play every day...but on most days it's literally only for two or three minutes. It's part of my daily routine before I get out of bed. I grab my Switch from next to my bed, and I do my daily island activities. That takes a couple minutes. Then I save and quit, and don't usually play again until the next day. Once in a while I will play for 15 or 20 minutes...but that's not usually the case. It's usually just a prelude to starting my day.


----------



## Elias_ (Mar 7, 2021)

I haven't been playing the game actively for quite a while now. Basically, I'm waiting until the game has a little more content and then come back.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play 4 or 5 times a week, on my free days i spend 2 or 3 hours a day 

I do sometimes skip days or weeks, in September even a month! But the update keep making me come back! So I'm really thankful for that 

I actually really like the pace i have now, its exactly what i wanted and expected to be like! But my brother got the game to a month ago, so if it wasn't for him I'm not sure if i would be playing as much


----------



## Mezzanine (Mar 7, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## JemAC (Mar 7, 2021)

I played the game nearly everyday for the first few months of its release but then I became quite burnt out by it and went back to some other games for a bit and then had a big break from gaming altogether for a while as I was busy with other things in my life.

During the beginning of December I got back into playing New Horizons and since then I've played it most days and have been really enjoying it again. I've collected a lot of villager photos, done quite a bit of island hopping, completed some more Nook accomplishments (as well as the fish and sea creature sections of the critterpedia and museum) and I've taken a greater interest in decorating my island. There are days when I don't play the game for very long, especially when I'm stuck in a creativity block but for the most part I'm enjoying playing the game at the moment.


----------



## Livia (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play everyday on 2 islands. I mostly gift a few villagers for their photos, and I do a bunch of nook miles plus tasks. I only skipped playing one day on my main island because it was going to snow all day without even an hour of no snow. It was a Sunday so I didn’t have to worry about missing Redd. I try to avoid playing in the snow/rain because otherwise the next day I get 60-70 new flower buds and a broken shovel.


----------



## Cyku (Mar 7, 2021)

I was playing from May to September, then I stopped for a few months and I came back to playing on a new island now ^^ I plan to play a bit everyday, but without overdoing it as I want to mantain my studies and do other things c:


----------



## juneau (Mar 7, 2021)

Just got back into it recently, actually! I had put in about 500-600 hours in the first three months of release, burned myself out and didn't touch it for months, but a few of my friends started playing again recently and told me about the Mario day stuff, so I thought I'd try incorporating the Pipes on my island. Along the way, discovered a lot of other stuff to do (I didn't play that much compared to a lot of other people here with thousands of hours, so I wasn't surprised) and now I'm going back to do some events and grab stuff I'd missed the last couple of months, too.


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play everyday! I check on my villagers, fossil digging, weed cleanup, going to stores, etc.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 7, 2021)

I've been playing the game daily since it came out, and while I've gradually slowed down the amount I've played over time, I'm still managing to put in like an hour daily doing the daily tasks I've set out for myself. My goal is to make it to March 20th, then after that I'll minimize the amount of daily tasks I'm doing (mainly just talking to villagers and NPCs at that point), since my goal is to more or less 100% the game but I'll have done most of what I can at that point. Obviously any future updates could change that, though.


----------



## jim (Mar 7, 2021)

yes. it's so fun. i got burnout and had to take a break for a month or two but i'm back to daily play once again.

it's that animal crossing charm. it's just so easy to keep coming back to!


----------



## oak (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play but there were looong breaks in there. I just keep cleaning up my island and decorating it for new seasons and then losing interest again.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 7, 2021)

I try to play for at least 15 minutes everyday, and sometimes I will binge when I'm feeling creative. I do skip days sometimes when I'm busy with school, though.


----------



## Sheydra (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play every day, no tt.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 7, 2021)

I play every day.

I employed a different strategy then I did with NL.  I'm less strict about what I need to get done... if it doesn't get done, then it's ok!  I care less about what villagers I get, if I obtain/complete a series of furniture, DIY recipes, etc.  

It's worked for me and kept the game fun.


----------



## bam94- (Mar 7, 2021)

I rarely miss a day, unless I’m super busy, which lets be honest in lockdown I’ve had a lot of spare time on my hands.  I just love this game and I always have something to do!


----------



## LeenaM (Mar 7, 2021)

I play everyday, usually around an hour, sometimes more. I've reset a few times since the game came out so I feel like I'm a long way from "finishing" it. I haven't put as much pressure onto myself since my last reset so my experience is overall better.


----------



## Aquilla (Mar 7, 2021)

Around December I completely lost interest in the game. 
I was done decorating my island and I had put so much work into it that I didn't want to demolish areas that I wanted to change. There wasn't anything to do since I'm not someone who plays with a strict daily routine in mind. 
A few weeks ago I re-started my island and it's been great! It felt sad to delete the island I had spent 400 hours on but I am now playing every day and truly enjoying it again  I guess the decorating aspect is what keeps me interested - since there are almost no villager interactions or minigames that kept Animal Crossing interesting in previous games.


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 7, 2021)

I got the game in mid-May and have logged just under 1200 hours on it. Last fall I kind of lost interest for a couple months, logging in intermittently during that time. However, activating my online membership changed that. I'm now on the game most days, trading for exclusive items here on Bell Tree. (I wouldn't trust anywhere else. ) 

Glad I finally got unlimited data on this phone now, even if the signal is weak and prone to dropping. It allows me to be a part of a great online community here. I likely wouldn't still be playing otherwise.


----------



## Cirice (Mar 7, 2021)

I usually play for a week and then stops for a month. Sometimes I get addicted to the game like at the beginning but since I do everything obsessively I get burnt out of the game after a week or so. 
That way I was getting ready for Festivale and the day of the even I didn't even play and I didn't bother time-travel back either when it was over lmao.

That's also what I've done with previous games, so it's not an indicator of the quality of the game.


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 7, 2021)

I've been playing for  a couple of days, then a few months break, rinse, and repeat, although right now I really want to get my island to be all  that it can be.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 7, 2021)

Still playing daily since day one.

This is the first AC game I've played consistently on a daily basis. Even if there's nothing to do on my island, I still make it a habit of logging into the game and checking out the shops and talking to my villagers. My day feels incomplete without playing the game, even for just 15 minutes.


----------



## SarahPlaysTooMuchAC (Mar 7, 2021)

I've put alot of hours into New Horizons but i'm definitely not playing it as much as when it came out.
I want to craft, but im just turned off by only being able to do one at a time, the special visitors algorithm bothers me, there's no upgrades after upgrading nooks cranny. I miss main street, i miss having some sort of goal to work towards. I still play new leaf regularly and city folk on GameCube. New horizons feels empty, but i will definitely be playing it for years to come because i can't resist haha


----------



## Ossiran (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play every day with no time-traveling, though I may tone it down once March winds down if we don't have any word of a 2.0 patch in teh near future.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 7, 2021)

*I play every once and a while but will often take decent length breaks.*

*I haven’t played in a week. I take breaks often just because I find myself bored. I think I’ve done this with every animal crossing game.*


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play every day. It's the first Animal Crossing game that I've consistently played pretty much every single day since release.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2021)

I take decent length breaks.  I find that it’s more fun for me that way.  I think I would get bored pretty quickly if I tried playing every single day.  I’ve already completed my island, have all my dreamies, and have all the fossils in the museum.  I’m still missing other things in the museum though and DIY recipes as well as certain Nook Mile achievements, and I have a feeling if I had played every single day since release I’d already be done with those as well.  So by not doing that I feel like I’m extending for how long I play the game (hope that made sense).


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play because I do enjoy the game. I tend to play every day, but I do skip days sometimes. Sometimes I play for hours, or just an hour. I am still experiencing different villagers since this is my first AC game. But I am getting super close to knowing my favorites. I already know who I really like and who I don't care for. I am still trying to make my island how I like it so there is still plenty for me to do. And I am getting amiibos to help out.
I'd imagine when I finally get my island to where I am mostly happy with it and not interested in uprooting it anymore, my play times will be shorter. 
I restarted my island in January which I think helps. Before I did that I didn't play for a few months. I wasn't happy with my last island at all.


----------



## frogger1780 (Mar 7, 2021)

Recently i've started playing every day to do my dailies (water flowers, dig up fossils, get my DIYs, give gifts to villagers, etc). But I had taken a long 3 month break in late 2020 as I had gotten burnt out, and that will likely happen soon again lol.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Mar 7, 2021)

I play quite decently often, but I’ve found that I get sick of how I’ve designed my island more and more. I recently flattened my island and rebuilt but I’m just not happy with the layout or what I’ve done to decorate. I also recently got some new amiibos from Etsy but I don’t want to bring in new villagers when I’m so unhappy with my island. I see tons of pictures of other peoples islands and they look so amazing and I try to emulate it but I can’t. Anyway! If anyone has any tips for me that would be great lol. I would love to be just as excited about playing as I was a year ago


----------



## maria110 (Mar 7, 2021)

I started playing in May 2020 and still play every day.


----------



## azurill (Mar 7, 2021)

I still play everyday. Usually it’s for about an hour or two. Sometimes longer if I have the day off. I started on release day and started my second island in January. So I have plenty to keep me busy. I am still trying to figure out what I want to do for parts of my islands, trying to finish the museum.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2021)

I play every day.


----------



## Vsmith (Mar 7, 2021)

I play everyday. Checking my mail, shopping at Nooks and Ables. Usually like a half hour of play. But if I have a idea to redecorate my island then I put in WAY more hours. I'm expecting to do that when the Sanrio update goes through.


----------



## Arckaniel (Mar 7, 2021)

took a bit of a break last year but now i'm back and hoping to actually finish my island this time! but sometimes i still am unable to play so i still miss some days lol


----------



## Pyoopi (Mar 7, 2021)

I play almost everyday but there's been a few skips especially if I'm playing another game, my day is too busy to or just feeling lazy.


----------



## Holla (Mar 7, 2021)

daffodilcrossing said:


> I play quite decently often, but I’ve found that I get sick of how I’ve designed my island more and more. I recently flattened my island and rebuilt but I’m just not happy with the layout or what I’ve done to decorate. I also recently got some new amiibos from Etsy but I don’t want to bring in new villagers when I’m so unhappy with my island. I see tons of pictures of other peoples islands and they look so amazing and I try to emulate it but I can’t. Anyway! If anyone has any tips for me that would be great lol. I would love to be just as excited about playing as I was a year ago



Looking at other islands and thinking yours looks bad in comparison is a common problem many people have. The best thing you can do is not really worry about making yours like other peoples and make your island your own. Also I’ve even heard someone with a really nice island say that the pictures often hide ugly sections or are positioned at just the right angle to get the perfect look. So amazing photos aren’t everything.

It’s been tough for me doing a heavily themed island but I’ve slowly come to terms with the fact that my island will be different from everyone else’s and I might not like parts of it but that’s ok. It can still be great in its own way. I do very little terraforming and not a ton of decorating but that’s just my style and I’ve decided to embrace it.

My best piece of advice is to just have fun making your island in your own unique way and don’t worry about what anyone else’s island look like.


----------



## Hug (Mar 8, 2021)

In the beginning I used to play every single day ; and then got my mom to play with me !She never liked it when I played video games but she enjoyed Animal Crossing : New Horizons ! As time passed, the game got so boring and repetitive that she just lost interest (I was pretty sad about it ).I went from playing it for   hours to playing it when there's events .

She used to love fishing and diving . We had so much fun playing together. Ever since she stopped playing, it hasn't been the same . I didn't watch or read any guides in the beginning because I wanted to experience everything first hand. 

I've thought about it for a long time and I'm finally going to restart my island for the first time. With  my mom and best friends not playing the game anymore and not happy with both the location of Resident Services and the short entrance , a fresh start seems like a good idea for me.

My goal is to " complete " the game and not restart again this time ! But ! I'm extremely annoyed/frustrated/angry/sad that there hasn't been any Quality of Life updates so far !!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 8, 2021)

I got my game back in October as saving up money that isn’t urgently needed somewhere else is hard for me. I got it and I play almost every day, some days for 10mins to check stores talk to villagers, other days were I play 3 hours or so of constant building. Though it is great to take a break and know no harm is done


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2021)

I recently started a new island so I've been playing again, but I've not touched my main island since December. 

Not a criticism of the game; this is typical of how I behave towards all games. I tend to obsess over games in rotation, usually for a few weeks at a time. Right now I'm back into playing The Sims 4.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 8, 2021)

I have being playing almost everyday since the game came out. 
When it was first released, I played everyday without fail. Now I play every other day usually. Sometimes, I take breaks of a few days just so that I don't get totally burnt out. I have other games on my switch that I really enjoy playing when I need a break from ACNH. 

I have a decent amount of building and terraforming to do on my island currently after flattening it a little bit ago. So that's giving me a good reason to log on frequently.


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2021)

i’m still playing! i mostly do so on a regular basis but there _are_ some instances where i get a bit burnt out and don’t play for a few days (which is currently happening aha).


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 8, 2021)

I open the game once a day, every day. But for only a few minutes to an hour, depending on the visitor and what dailies I have that day. When I play, it's usually begrudgingly, and I no longer really get any joy out of it. I'll be taking a break from it when I pass my 1 year anniversary in game and experience all the announced updates. After that, I'll only check in every now and then, plus every Saturday for KK (need to get that achievement!) I'd probably just go for Redd and Gulliver, but if they're not there, I'll quickly exit the game and play something else.

I've always played AC this way though. I do get burnt out after a while but given enough time, I'll get right back on that horse! I'm actually surprised I stayed loyal to the game this long XD With New Leaf, my addiction  to AC would last maybe 3 to 4 months tops. Meanwhile, I basically played an entire year for New Horizons. I still have love for the game, don't get me wrong. I just need a break or I'll go crazy


----------



## Seastar (Mar 8, 2021)

It hasn't actually been a full year for me yet, but I'm already not playing as much as I used to.
I stopped caring to do things like visit Redd, wake up Guillver, diving, fishing, etc.
I just get my daily Nook Miles, water/pick my pumpkins (because I'm lazy and still need bells), and check the shops. Sometimes I do a few other things like talk to my villagers, but this is about it.

I'll probably stop playing once I get to experience Bunny Day, unless more updates come.


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 8, 2021)

I haven’t missed a day since release  At the beginning I was on for more hours than I will admit  I did play less for a while as I got kind of burned out and lost focus on decorating and couldn’t get any inspiration. The last few weeks I have been on far too much as there has been a lot happening. I loved getting new furniture with the festivale and have used a lot of the items on my island. The new cherry blossom lights fitted in perfectly as I was designing a garden themed project. Finally I completed the art section in my museum,.

I think I have done everything again and need a break before the next update. It is a fun game and always something to do


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Mar 8, 2021)

I play every day. I just like to chill whilst watching TV playing it in handheld doing my dailies, and then sometimes remembering to pop back on in the evening to hopefully encounter Celesté. I only recently started hooking my switch to my TV so I enjoy playing it on there too! Naturally I don't play it as long as I did in the beginning, but my interest hasn't faded


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 8, 2021)

I am still playing if I miss a day I make it up by playing the next day for a while  I still haven't been able to stop playing and play but other switch games tho


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 8, 2021)

I play almost every day now. I took about a month off in December, but now I'm hooked again. Made some significant changes to my island and starting to like it more.

I have a long list of gripes and a wishlist of what I'd like changed in the game, but it's awesome as is, too.

I play Ori and the Blind Forest occasionally, too... but I'm lost again in that game.


----------



## justina (Mar 8, 2021)

I don’t play every single day anymore but I try to play M-F everyday for all the special visitors. I don’t really see much of a reason to play on the weekends anymore. K.K. songs are easy to buy and I don’t really need turnip money anymore.


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 8, 2021)

I do still play but I am very much going through phases with it currently - I had a short period of time where I was back to playing every single day but now I've been very focused on other games and just haven't had the time or motivation to properly pick animal crossing back up again. part of me thinks a reset might be what I need to get myself properly back into the game but I'm reluctant to do that before finishing all the nook miles achievements etc so I'm just back on an extended break


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Mar 8, 2021)

I've played almost every day since starting a new island, but I have missed some days recently because I've started playing a game that recently came out on the eShop called Littlewood.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Mar 8, 2021)

I still play every morning, even if it's just for fifteen minutes. It's become a kind of meditation for me — I find that taking a relaxing stroll around some beautiful scenery, having a few cheerful conversations with cute animals, and cleaning up the daily weeds and branches really chills me out for the rest of the day. My island is my little sanctuary!


----------



## Silkfawn (Mar 8, 2021)

I purchased the game around mid-late June and played everyday for an extended amount of hours.

But as of lately (ever since I purchased Splatoon), I barely touch the game anymore.
I've already finished my island, finished the museum, got the villagers I wanted, etc...

When I open the game these days, I find myself just wandering around aimlessly for like 5 minutes and then I just save and close the game because I have nothing to do anymore  

I think I'm going to get interested again when the Sanrio update drops plus hopefully we get  major anniversary update!


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 8, 2021)

I was actively playing everyday when the game first came out. I started losing interest around thanksgiving and skipped a couple of events. I still play, just not everyday. I work full time, so when I’m not too tired after work.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes! I just hit 460 hours  I play _almost_ every day. With work and everything else, it's hard to log in every day. I've still got a long way to go with this game: I've only finished the fossil part of the museum, but my goal is to have either the fish/bug section complete this year  I also got the golden HHA trophy a few days ago! That was pretty sweet.

Updates are definitely keeping me going, but I also play a lot because I really enjoy talking to my villagers and re-decorating my island. My island has changed drastically from when it started. I loved how it transitioned from deserted island, to a decent island with a few homes to a more rural Japanese town theme that I'm going with. I know that when I get tired of it, I wanna shift to a japanese-style city.


----------



## Pintuition (Mar 8, 2021)

I was playing almost everyday until like a month ago or so. Recently I've become too busy IRL and I've been playing different games in my off-time. That said I don't think I'll be abandoning my islands any time soon. I just think I need a break for a week or two before returning to play more consistently. I still play all of the events and try to check in once or twice a week or so. 

I don't feel like I'm missing anything, it just kind of is what it is. I found last month I'd start playing with all of these expectations and just ended up doing the same routine every day. It was getting boring, it felt more like something I had to endure rather than enjoy. I thought if I didn't give it a little space I'd lose my enthusiasm for the game, which is something I don't want. I still consider myself an active NH player, I just find I can't play quite as much as I did when it was first released. That's okay, there's nothing like the excitement of starting a new game. It's just hard to capture and extend that magic long term.


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2021)

What's there really to do except decorate your island?


----------



## marea (Mar 8, 2021)

No, not every day. I play other games so my playtime is pretty divided. I have been wanting to find the time to play it more though.


----------



## oranje (Mar 8, 2021)

I am! I play pretty much everyday, even if it's just to boot up the game and gift my villagers some clothes. However, I do feel like I'm almost "done" with the game in sense. I'm almost done decorating my island/houses, I have all the villagers I want, and all I have left to do really is complete my art section of the museum and collect all the clothing. Barring a big update in the future, I'll probably be done playing in the next two months.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 8, 2021)

I stopped playing daily in August. I think I really burned myself out in Animal Crossing, I love the games, but I just needed a break. Nothing has really made me want to play daily again. I check in every once in a while when I want to chat with my villagers or buy the monthly items or whatever. I even missed a few different holidays because I just completely forgot to check in and play. I have more than a thousand hours in the game. I just really felt like I needed a break. I will return one day. It seems to be what I always do with Animal Crossing games. I leave for a long time, but then I return and really enjoy playing it again.


----------



## leenaby (Mar 8, 2021)

I actually started playing almost every single day when I first got the game back around April when I finally was able to get my hands on the game and did play it for several months but unfortunately got busy and had to deal with either life or wanting to focus on other things outside of it.  That, and I didn't want to get too burned out from it so had to take a break for some time or not play as much.  Haven't been able to play holidays or some updates with not only taking a break or focusing on other games or other things in real life and whatnot so may try and go back and experience those holidays I missed so it's a good way for me to get back into the game.   Also am trying to play it whenever I can and or have time and get back to it.   I would say it that I play it quite alot but not as much as I used to.


----------



## Olimar (Mar 8, 2021)

I've taken longer breaks, but typically got back to the last date I played and play important holidays or if I'm redecorating I'll play every single day. I can see myself taking more breaks as the game becomes more repetitive (in terms of holidays, seasonal things, etc), but I feel like my island is my safe space that I've made for myself and I really enjoy being on it with my villagers. I think it will be years before it becomes "just another game" that I own.


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Mar 8, 2021)

I took a -small- break in October. But that was because I had gotten sick and just didn't feel like doing much of anything. 
I still play New Leaf every day, too, along side playing New Horizon's and tbh with you if I still had access I'd probably still pop in on my CF or WW town's from time to time too XD.

Playing AC really just helps me feel better a lot of the time. I mean I know people feel like there isn't much to do but decorate your Island after a certain point but I still have fun crafting, hunting DIY's, just fishing, etc. :3 I love talking to my villagers, even if their personalities aren't as in depth in New Leaf, hunting their photos, etc. Trying to finish my museum.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 8, 2021)

I definetly don't play every day like I use to. I started slowing down last fall I think, and have barely played the game this year (Jan-March).  I still have a decent chunk of my island to finish but I have been feeling uninspired lately. The festival items did give me a brief spurt of creative energy, but I really think the game needs a big upgrade to make me start playing religiously again. After a year I'm starting to grow bored of the every day game play, and while I am looking forward to future events I wish there were major quality of life changes or the introduction of a new mechanic (like farming).


----------



## Bugs (Mar 8, 2021)

I check in once a week tops, I've kinda lost interest in building my island since I'm really lacking in inspiration for it.


----------



## Snek (Mar 8, 2021)

I've stopped playing daily and only play on weekdays to avoid my villagers asking me where I've been. The game has been so boring that I only check the weekly NPCs to see if its Redd or not and completely ignore everyone else. So even though I log on to play, I don't necessarily "play" so to speak and only play around 5 minutes max. Festivale and Mario items gave me a little inspiration but now thats gone.


----------



## bluecherries (Mar 8, 2021)

i never want to miss out on anything or let my island decay, its part of my lifestyle at this point


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah, I'm still missing many things and I'm slowly progressing through some of the hardest/time-consuming Nook Miles.


----------



## BalloonFight (Mar 8, 2021)

I took a multi month break from ACNH but now I'm back. Planning on playing quite a bit with a full island renovation. During quarantine I played an insane amount, with a lot of TT'ing, so I got kind of burnt out. A big break renewed my interest in playing again though.


----------



## Nodokana (Mar 8, 2021)

I play regularly but it also depends on how busy I get in school. I am currently working on my second island which keeps things refreshing. I want to try and leave areas to decorate in anticipation for new crops according to datamines as well as the new items that will come in the future.


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 8, 2021)

I play most days but it's like for just an hour or less just to give gifts, find the daily npc, and check the able sisters. If I do any decorating it's during the weekends but I decorate very slowly and can't really decide on a direction.


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 8, 2021)

I took a few breaks but for the most part I play almost every day, even if it's just a quick check in. For the first couple of months I did nothing except play ACNH, so I've trying to actually play other games.


----------



## mistakenolive (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm still playing pretty regularly, but I've bent my no time traveling rule a bit. I'll take a screenshot of the date and time when I stop playing, so if I take a break (sometimes a couple days, sometimes a week) I can go set the date back and play catch up, with the game not knowing the wiser.


----------



## Seelie (Mar 9, 2021)

I play most days, but some days it's 15 minutes of de-weeding my island, grabbing sticks off the ground, and gifting a couple villagers I still need photos from -- not really intense gameplay or time commitment, lol.


----------



## Emmsey (Mar 9, 2021)

I play religiously every day - if only just to check in with my residents, gift new ones and see who is visiting the island that day. Its never usually more than about 30mins perhaps but sometimes when I am feeling a bit stressed I will play it for longer fish and catch bugs as I find it chills me out.


----------



## alanajs02 (Mar 9, 2021)

I’ve not touched new horizons in a while but I’m thinking of restarting my island :/


----------



## bebebese (Mar 9, 2021)

NH is the first AC game I've played every day since launch, but I feel that's more because of the pandemic giving me more free time. Some days I just play out of obligation. I'm planning to keep playing every day but I'm hoping for updates that will give me a more substantial reason to.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 9, 2021)

I stopped like two months after release and now I got into it again. I don't know why or how I just felt an urge to play again and redo my entire island. I missed like all the events in the past months but oh my


----------



## litilravnur (Mar 9, 2021)

I try to play every day for the basic tasks and to complete my catalogs but I don't feel bad if I skip a day or two and for sure I don't play often with others too since many people don't play anymore. Last year I was able to work from home so I had much more time to play and being online. Also, I got the game when April was ending so I missed some events and stuff.


----------



## Mo Notony (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm slowly feeling my love for the game ebbing. It's boring now. My kid just asked if I was going to play rn and I was like "Uhhhhh, I'm just so bored with it" and she agreed there's nothing to do anymore. I'm just playing to give GiGi and Chief gifts so I can get their pics since I have everyone else's on my island. Then I'll probably stop altogether for awhile.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 9, 2021)

Because of classes I don't have much free time, but I play about once a week just to get me out of a manic working mind. But sometimes I will go a couple weeks to a month without logging in


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 9, 2021)

I started playing in December last year and play everyday.


----------



## Fye (Mar 9, 2021)

I played it very regularly back in March and continued played a few hours most days per week through May, and then took a bit of a break in the summer from June through September to focus on classes. The tbt fair brought me back to the game and motivated me to finally finish terraforming my island and be late fall I was mostly done and switched to playing a few hours per week to slowly furnish the outside areas of my island. I'm happy with how it looks now so I play less than usual, but I'm trying to still hop on a few times per week to start chipping away at furnishing my alt characters' houses.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Mar 9, 2021)

Nope. I was two fish away from completing the museum, but I can't bring myself to pick up the game. I just don't enjoy it anymore.

I don't think an update will bring me back this time.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 9, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i have almost 2000 hours on NH now, i play all day everyday and honestly that's pretty bad
> i say i'll play for a little while but i get so caught up in the game that i don't notice a whole day has passed


Same, I have like *1,890 hours* and *I used to play the game like 15 hours a day every day* back when I had no job or anything else to do. The quarantine couldn't have come at a better time in human history hahaha. I can't believe its gonna be one year of playing New Horizons on March 20th already. I relate to you so much with not noticing when a whole day just... passes by as one plays this game 

Nowadays I only play a little after I get back from work at 5pm, but I still play it daily since launch. I'm excited if we get a big new update or DLC for the anniversary of the game!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 9, 2021)

I play every day. Though, from before to now, all that you play for is to decorate your island with. And because I have a lack of creativity going around (And even if I do I hate it, claiming it's too big, then take a very long time tearing it down to the point where I'm like "What's the point anymore?") I have the urges to restart, but know not to because I have been through 1 year of keeping my island from the day that I had since the beginning, yet have made no remodeling progress since late April. I already finished my encyclopedia and you know well I don't wanna go through that again. (Except for my 2nd island, I will do that)

Now of course, I have passed 300 days nook mile achievement and now I can TT without messing things up. (Granted, no one can see your nook mile achievements and their dates, but you never know with that.) And since I haven't played in a while with the fact that nothing much happens the next days I can say I can now TT to my extent, but only do it when I feel it needs done.

Also because of this, I am free to take breaks from it whenever. I have been playing my 2nd copy more than my main.


----------



## DeerWrangler (Mar 9, 2021)

I got the game on launch day and played a lot for about 2 months, after that I was playing casually on-and-off for a couple of months but had stopped playing around August. However, I recently began playing again a few days ago and have been enjoying doing things around the island. When I had stopped playing I wasn't near being done with my island design and whatnot so I still have a lot to do. I kind of regret not checking in from August to now as I believe I've missed out on some events, and I could've done some daily tasks for material, but it only means I have even more content/things to do now!


----------



## Kattea (Mar 9, 2021)

I still play most days, but I'm not always working on my island. Some days I sign on just to check on my villagers so they don't feel neglected. I tend to terraform and landscape in spurts, and it's been more often now that I actually know what I want to do.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 9, 2021)

I haven't touched the game since whatever day it was that we could buy the Mario furniture. I don't normally time travel, but the 5 items a day limit wore my patience thin so I just bought all of the stuff on one go. The introduction of the Mario stuff really painted how annoying and flawed the item limit is (to me at least)

I will probably boot the game back up for the Sanrio stuff and pretty much do a repeat. I need beefier updates for me to actually care to want to put more time in the game.


----------



## Crash (Mar 9, 2021)

i took a break for a few weeks recently when i was feeling burnt out/uninspired, but recently i'm back to playing every day even just for a few minutes. i'd say apart from that brief hiatus, i've played almost every day since launch. i'm really hoping more missing content (+ overall new content) is coming soon so that i'll have even fewer reasons to take a long break again.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Mar 11, 2021)

I still play each day. Typically it’s for 20 minutes. I check on my villagers, see what visitor is on my island and visit Nook’s Cranny + Able Sisters.  My island is terraformed to the best of my ability and my museum is complete. I don’t have much to do in the game anymore.


----------



## Frida644 (Mar 11, 2021)

Same for me! I did a looong break once but then I started again and now I check my island every day! There’s still a lot of work to do because I completely restarted my island  But I really enjoy playing right now.


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2021)

i do! granted, i’ll take a break for a few days if i start getting burnt out but i still play regularly for the most part.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Mar 11, 2021)

Holla said:


> It’s been almost a year since the game released and I know of several people who either aren’t playing ACNH at all anymore or much more sparingly. How much are you still playing?
> 
> As of late I mostly play every once and a while with taking decent length breaks. I still have a few things I want to accomplish in game but it’s fairly repetitive so I’ll often not play for a few days to a week or two. I’m hoping some year 2 updates will bring me back more regularly but we’ll have to see.



Still playing regularly, not everyday but definitely often. I find that crossing calms me down, so on my days off or in our spare time, my partner and I visit each others islands and update on the latest construction and items on offer


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 11, 2021)

i still play quite a bit, but definitely not as frequently as when i first got the game. it's alot easier to not feel like you have to play all the time (not that you do anyways) knowing that i don't have to worry about my villagers leaving, flowers wilting, etc.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 11, 2021)

I play every single day. I love all of my villagers, and I always feel guilty for leaving them alone.  They honestly feel like friends, even though uninspired talking exists...


----------



## John Wick (Mar 11, 2021)

I got so depressed yesterday, over the lack of items, that I got rid of everything in each room.

There's nothing unique or personal.

It's all ugly, boring wood.

I used to love wood.

I don't think we will ever get what we had in NL.


----------



## Fawg (Mar 11, 2021)

Every day...at least to pick up sticks, fossils, stray flowers and gifts to villagers.  I've been on a photo collecting frenzy lately too.  Still fun for me since launch.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Mar 12, 2021)

I've been playing since the game launched, and I'm still playing every day. 

It's still fun for me to say hi to my islanders, complete a few tasks to earn Nook Miles, and see what everyone is up to at the plaza. I still take too many screenshots! Right now, I'm very happy with the islanders I have at the moment, so I'm actively saying no to anyone who asks to move out. But someone will, in good time, because there are still so many animals I have yet to meet. 

The only thing in the way of my playing AC on a daily basis is the existence of other games. Namely Stardew Valley (looking to complete the end-game goals), Baldur's Gate 3 (druid class was added in a recent patch) and Loop Hero (looking to unlock the final chapter and boss fights). So many games, so little time!


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 12, 2021)

I really loved and enjoyed the game for the first month or two but since then, the excitement over the new features has worn out and I only play maybe once a month at best, or don't play for months at all. I would like it if the game wasn't solely designed for customisation, I like mini-games, the separate Tortimers island, and the whole main-street thing we had in NL for the purpose of upgrades and hanging out. It was also nice having more furniture and funky items but I think I miss the missing NPC's more. All of this being said, I still really enjoy the game from time to time. Recently, I have been playing more regularly again (a couple of times a week when I get time) and I am really excited to see my island continue to develop. It's looking really good so far. I am hoping that as I get more time in my life in general that I will be able to get right into the game like I did when it first launched. We'll see.


----------



## porkpie28 (Mar 12, 2021)

not been playing at all


----------



## reviveearly (Mar 17, 2021)

Holla said:


> It’s been almost a year since the game released and I know of several people who either aren’t playing ACNH at all anymore or much more sparingly. How much are you still playing?
> 
> As of late I mostly play every once and a while with taking decent length breaks. I still have a few things I want to accomplish in game but it’s fairly repetitive so I’ll often not play for a few days to a week or two. I’m hoping some year 2 updates will bring me back more regularly but we’ll have to see.



I play the game animal crossing every single day, usually at night for a few hours with my friends. I really do enjoy the game and can't get enough of it, at first I played everyday for 3 months then stopped and then started again 2 months ago so my nook mile tickets are sky high!


----------



## kayleee (Mar 17, 2021)

I take pretty big breaks, usually between updates. I’m still enjoying it though, I just have a lot of other things in life that I would rather be doing lol but I definitely haven’t given up on my island completely


----------



## Coach (Mar 17, 2021)

Not much, I basically pop on a few times around new events but other than that not really. There isn't much longevity to keep me coming back.


----------



## NeonGunner (Mar 18, 2021)

Holla said:


> It’s been almost a year since the game released and I know of several people who either aren’t playing ACNH at all anymore or much more sparingly. How much are you still playing?
> 
> As of late I mostly play every once and a while with taking decent length breaks. I still have a few things I want to accomplish in game but it’s fairly repetitive so I’ll often not play for a few days to a week or two. I’m hoping some year 2 updates will bring me back more regularly but we’ll have to see.



I play once or twice a week as I work as a nurse and I play with my boyfriend, Jay, on most occasions as we live together. Sometimes friends join in from real life and one of my colleagues plays it too.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 18, 2021)

I do still playing every day actually, although there are days where I only play for like an hour or so, mostly when I'm too busy with IRL stuff or just not being in the mode to play any video games whatsoever.


----------



## coldpotato (Mar 18, 2021)

I used to play daily but I don't anymore. There's just not much I'm interested in doing anymore. I play once or twice a week at most. I've logged over 2,000 hours in the game, completed pretty much everything I've wanted to complete. I like checking out the new items they release in updates and am usually able to collect them within a day or so, do a little bit of decorating with them if I'm in the mood then stop playing again and wait for more new content. I do miss getting excited about the game daily and having new things to do besides collecting items. I'll be really happy if/when they give us more things to do in an update like mini games, working with brewster, farming, etc. That would motivate me to open my game more often.


----------



## snaily (Mar 18, 2021)

i still play daily! mostly just digging up fossils, checking shops, tidying up flowers, saying hi to villagers then logging out again atm because i generally go through phases of playing a lot and then focusing on other stuff. honestly though i don't think there's ever been a time i haven't been playing AC regularly ever since i started playing with WW, kinda wild to think about


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2021)

Is there a poll option for like, dropping it completely? No?

But yeah to answer your question, no I don't. I dropped out of it and deleted everything a couple of months ago, I've gotten incredibly tired of it as a chore and I hate this "slowly roll out updates" stuff for it. I mean it's great that they re-released Sanrio including the cards considering some definitely scalped off them pretty good.


----------



## udinafrog (Mar 18, 2021)

Yep I do! Not everyday, and sometimes just for a few minutes, but I do.

My island has been as I want it to be for a while now, and I only change one villager from time to time, but I like having a walk around, talk to villagers, keep the island clean, check the shops and bottles since I can still find something new sometimes, celebrate the ocasional events, get stuff from Celeste an Redd, give a present to the current resident who hasn't given me their photo yet, maybe some nookmiles for the occasional island hoping, or fish or catch bugs if I feel like it, for instance.

It helps to relax me when I'm tired from work/have free time and when there's no other game at the moment catching my interest.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 18, 2021)

My brother bought the game almost a month ago, and i joined some groups outside this forum who play together and water flowers and stuff. So lately I've been playing quiet constantly, not every but most days, and sometimes up to 6 hours a day still haha 

I know I complain a lot, and it's good I made myself promise not to TT, but I still get some joy and relaxation out of this game  I also just love this community!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 18, 2021)

I am! I don't play daily but honestly I was never much of a daily player with New Leaf, either. I'm incredibly grateful that my villagers won't pack up and abandon me for taking a few days off playing, lol.

As a whole I'm still enjoying the game! It's crazy that it's been out for nearly a year. There are definitely aspects of it that I wasn't happy with a year ago that are still around but nothing has been bad enough to make me delete my save and quit the game or anything. I might complain about the game a fair bit but I promise I do actually enjoy playing it, lol. I'm happy with how I'm making my island! It's a lot of fun having this much control over my island and even though I'm sad the interior designing isn't as fulfilling I do really like being able to place stuff outside. I'm still not sold on the diner area I have going on but I figure if we ever get Brewster's I'll stick him over there instead.


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 18, 2021)

I've been playing every day since I finished Mario 3D All stars enough. I finished Galaxy, almost unlocked the Final Bowser stage, gave up on Sunshine. I'm waiting for Miitopia. I probably play New Horizons for about an hour or two. I got two of my rooms pretty much how I want them from now on. Most of my time is spent hitting rocks and digging out fossils to sell.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't know if I'd play quite as religiously otherwise, but I have to wait a half an hour after I get up to make my breakfast and I find that it's the perfect time to do my daily in game chores. So for now, I still play pretty much every day.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 19, 2021)

Yep! I kinda struggled the last year trying to keep one island, but I’m OK now. I decided now would be a good time to start fresh one last time, so I’m definitely keeping my new island of Pink Heart and working hard with it right now. I’m playing everyday so I don’t miss anything this year. Plus, I’m playing casually and slowly so I can still enjoy the game each day.


----------



## cinch (Mar 19, 2021)

Yep, i've played literally every day since March 20th of last year, although my play time has definitely went down. Most days I just check what's in the shops, see which npc is there (i'm still missing like 8-10 art pieces for my museum, some Celeste recipes, other stuff too), check special items for sale in residential services, and maybe talk to a villager or two. Sometimes if there's a special event going on i'll play longer (like i played all day during Festivale last month), or if i get inspired and motivated to redo a section of my island.


----------



## SarahsNY (Mar 19, 2021)

I obsessively played at launch, but haven’t touched the game since June until now. I’m just desperately trying to catch up at this point lol.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 19, 2021)

Still play, pretty much everyday, but it ranges from 15 minutes to 20 minutes usually. 

Just like checking in on things and updating some areas. 

Still fixing up our front yards and renovating some rooms.

And I still have just 1 statue to keep a look out for with Redd and campers to look for.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 19, 2021)

Unfortunately not really. I also played obsessively at launch before petering out around June or July. I started working full-time in October, and because of that I don't have a lot of free time to play, and a lot of the time I'd rather use it to do something else. I still play the major events (Toy Day, New Year's, Valentine's Day), but that's about it.

I'm excited for the Sanrio collab next week, though, and maybe it'll make me want to play more than I have.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 19, 2021)

Taking a break, waiting for them to bring back some stuff from the old games. 2.0 is bound to be a big update so maybe I'll come back to it then. Maybe I'll tear down my entire island and rebuild it


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 19, 2021)

I try to play at least 4 times a week. I don't play as much now, but hopefully nintendo releases some good updates that'll make me more excited to play. I really want the sanrio cards, though.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes. I still play because I really like the game. I don't necessarily play daily anymore and that ok. I have been playing other games and indulging in other hobbies, but it has always been like that for me. Animal Crossing has been there when I want to play it and I always seem to play it differently each time. 

I'm playing more right now because Monster Hunter Rise is coming out soon and that will be my go-to game for a while since it will be new and shiny. I am also still time traveling up to the present day and I have a goal of only having 8 villagers and having all of those villagers be the new villagers. It is really fun and challenging for me to play this way. I just played Halloween last night and I have around 80 more days to go before I hit day 300. After that, I won't care about TT daily and will probably come back to real-time, even if I miss a few events along the way. (But I'm stopping at Pi Day and St Patties because I want the items).


----------



## Imbri (Mar 19, 2021)

I've played every day since launch. Most days, I'll play for an hour or so - just doing daily chores, checking shops, talking to my villagers. Once or twice a week I play for longer, whether it's because I'm visiting a friend, tweaking some decoration, or planning a new area. I still have some badges to complete, so if I have nothing to do, I might fish and hunt bugs for a while to add to my count.

I've found something to do each day, but it's slow and easy, setting my own goals, which has always been my favorite thing about the series.


----------



## meo (Mar 19, 2021)

Still playing. Not quite as religiously but that's mostly due to just it being my final semester in college and prepping for licensing exams after graduating. I still check my main town pretty often through the week, my second town has been more on the back burner for now.

This is the first time I'll say that I did keep up with all the fish/bugs/diving and have completely finished my encyclopedia/museum within the first years timeframe. So, that's kinda neat to experience. Other than a few nook miles achieves to comeplete and only 1000 clothing variations left for my catalog, everythings really complete. I've finished my player houses and I hope to adjust things outdoors a bit - design some specific areas.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Mar 19, 2021)

I stopped playing between July-February and I just picked it back up not too long ago.
I mostly quit because my island was just ugly lol. I had "finished" a huge chunk of it, then when I started looking at other islands, it made me hate everything that I had done and it led to burnout. 

Now I'm re-terraforming everything and trying to approach everything with positive energy. I'm looking to others for inspiration and it seems to be working out well so far.


----------



## BananaMan (Mar 21, 2021)

I still play every single day. It's pretty much part of my routine at this point. Even if it it's just popping in for five minutes before I go to bed I at least want to check in on things. Currently I have a bunch of projects going on at the same time so that has been giving me extra motivation to play and try to maintain my creativity.


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 21, 2021)

Until today, I hadn't played since November. I've been busy with other games and various things happening irl.


----------



## 0ni (Mar 21, 2021)

I started again very recently after months of not touching it. I've completely redesigned my island from top to bottom. For me this game really relies on the island decorating to keep me interested. once I have something I'm happy with I drop the game again because I realise there isn't much to do anymore. I wish the villagers were more interesting and didn't make me feel bad for talking to them more than once in one day lmao


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 21, 2021)

I play pretty often but will sometimes skip days. I don’t do a whole lot when I am on, but it’s nice and relaxing nonetheless.


----------



## miraxe (Mar 21, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Still playing daily since day one.
> 
> This is the first AC game I've played consistently on a daily basis. Even if there's nothing to do on my island, I still make it a habit of logging into the game and checking out the shops and talking to my villagers. My day feels incomplete without playing the game, even for just 15 minutes.


This is pretty much how I've been. I've taken a few days off from the game here and there just because of real life stuff, but I try to play it daily. 

I think one thing that's helped me keep the spark alive is not getting super attached to any layouts/villagers. I try not to keep anyone around for too long (except Bob- Bob stays), and I'm currently on my third or fourth island remodel here. The first time I remodeled my island, it was super annoying running into roadblocks like not being able to move around everyone's house in one day (what do you MEAN your one man crew can't move ten houses in one night, Nook?!), but it's actually kind of nice to have now. It keeps me excited to log back in the next day and helps with the burnout of trying to do everything in one sitting.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

I returned on Thursday and I'm having a lot of fun. Can't wait for my house to have cockroaches again when I get another game.


----------



## Brumbo (Mar 22, 2021)

Stopped playing a month in, started up City Folk and kept on it. This game is lacking so much content it's insane. Everyone I know who plays it treats it like a gacha game, dailies, getting certain animals, ect. The game has completely lost any charm it used to have. There's nothing to really do and there isn't much for furniture, clothes, ect. The island is small there isn't much shops. The only shop we do have is extremely small with items that you can't even recolor. It's been a year and there still isn't much to do other than talk to your painfully boring villagers, and decorate with the same few items.


----------



## LilyLynne (Mar 22, 2021)

I have played every day (or very close to) and am still playing. I am not on it for hours like it used to but I still like to get on it to keep up my island and I have some friends I still play it with.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 22, 2021)

I still play often for trades and decorating, but only for a short period at a time. If I've ran out of ideas for decorating, I'll take a long break until I get more ideas.


----------



## Mick (Mar 22, 2021)

In waves, really. I do check my island just about every day to check the daily visitors and do some basic tasks, but most days it's not much more than that. There are definitely still days where I spend quite a few hours just messing around, though. And hanging out with other players is always fun too


----------



## Pink Issyboo (Mar 22, 2021)

Yes!  I feel like I’m even more into it now than I was back at launch.  A half-hour ago, I saw Muffy (my favorite villager) in-game for the first time, which gave me an energy surge.  It’s like she was my 1st year anniversary gift!


----------



## VelveteenCat (Mar 23, 2021)

After finally fixing my joy con, I logged in yesterday for the first time in months. My villagers said I had been gone for four months, but the last time that I really played was way longer back. I missed Halloween and all of winter so I will probably TT back to October to at least be able to get some spooky DIYs and grow a pumpkin patch. I'm super inspired right now, my whole island has to change so there's a ton of work to do.


----------



## Tiffany (Mar 23, 2021)

I play most days but sometimes I'm just too tired or busy. I've mostly been working on nook miles achievements, getting a couple villager photos and planting new flowers for spring/summer(I took out my holly bushes and red/white flowers i had for christmas). I also do the normal daily stuff. planning to get the new sanrio cards this friday too.


----------

